# Stradivarius: Masterpieces or "Meh"?



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

I have heard that the Stradivarius violins are the best, but a recent study proved that they aren't that much different from modern ones, at least, not because of any brilliance on the part of Stradivari.

Are they really that much better? Or were Guarneri del Gesu and Gaspar da Salo violins actually more special (if at all)?


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

I think common opinion has it that the best of del Gesu matched the best of Stradivari, but there are so many fewer del Gesus.
GG


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I seem to remember reading about a blind test indicating that even experts cannot tell the difference between the sound of a Stradivarius and a well made modern instrument.


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

brianvds said:


> I seem to remember reading about a blind test indicating that even experts cannot tell the difference between the sound of a Stradivarius and a well made modern instrument.


That same test is what caused me to raise my eyebrows. Are they masterpieces? Or just cool because they're old (to put it crudely)? Was Stradivari the best of the best? Or are his violins really just, violins? Is da Salo, better? Or is he another overrated fellow?


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Both. They're "meh"sterpieces.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Notung said:


> Or just cool because they're old (to put it crudely)?


probably this. Just another status symbol.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

norman bates said:


> probably this. Just another status symbol.


I'm cool because I'm old and certainly not 'meh'.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

The actual jump off was held at the Eighth International Violin Competition of Indianapolis in 2010. They got hold of two by Antonio Stradivari (ca. 1700 and ca. 1715) and one by Guarneri del Gesu (ca. 1740) and three new ones between several days and several years old. They were chosen from a pool of violins assembled by the testers, who then selected the three that they felt (i) had the most impressive playing qualities and (ii) contrasted with each other in terms of character of sound.

The result: (i) the most-preferred violin was new; (ii) the least-preferred was by Stradivari; (iii) there was scant correlation between an instrument's age and monetary value and its perceived quality; and (iv) most players seemed unable to tell whether their most-preferred instrument was new or old.

Full details here. (I've cribbed from the article.)


----------

